# Improper Coat Portuguese Water Dog.



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

There's been a little interest in Echo's coat type. She is 100% purebred, her sire is CH Amigo's Love Me Tender: 









Here is some info about it from PWDCA:http://www.pwdca.org/assets/docs/library/impropercoatcourierarticle.pdf

Here is Echo about age 2:

















In a traditional PWD Lion Trim:


















Wearing a PWD "Retriever Trim" with a comb guard and scissoring. This one we like a lot and it's easy to maintain. 









She is your typical smart PWD: 









Naked: 









This coat type does shed, but with the new gene test, I think most people are breeding away from it, if they can. The pups are generally harder to place, they say. 
We love her. <3


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I love her. I had no idea this coat type existed and I prefer it! PWDs are probably my favorite of the curly coated breeds, so I like the standard coat, but I like Echo's coat better.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow, gorgeous dog!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, that's very interesting. Who is her Dam?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I much prefer her coat to the traditional coat. I have to say, she seems to know she's naked in that picture, and is horrified you're recording it for posterity, lol.


----------



## backpackers (Jul 31, 2014)

Amaryllis said:


> I much prefer her coat to the traditional coat.


Likewise! I'm not a huge fan of PWDs, appearance-wise, but if they looked like that...


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow what a pretty girl!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i rrather like her as well


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

animalcraker said:


> Thanks for sharing, that's very interesting. Who is her Dam?


Ch. Vinduro's Bespoke of Oak Grove. 









I do so love the wavies. If ever I can afford one, a brown wavy would be it. 

Thanks for all the likes, guys  Not only is she gorgeous, she's a great dog to live with as well. :rockon:


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Interesting! Is it a single or double coat? Dangit, now I need to research this breed more. She is so cute!!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow I've never seen a PWD like that before, it's very interesting! Thank you for showing and your dog is great looking!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful. I too love her coat type.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I too think her coat is super pretty! She looks so soft and cuddley <3


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

fourdogs said:


> She is your typical smart PWD:


This shot almost makes her look like a German spaniel or German longhaired pointer.

She is very pretty, so are her dam and sire. Never seen a coat like hers in person, seen pictures only.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Interesting! Is it a single or double coat? Dangit, now I need to research this breed more. She is so cute!!


 It's an oddball coat. It's single coated in some areas and double in others. LOL


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow. I like it better than the traditional coat, too. She's adorable!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

She's beautiful! It's almost a shame they want to breed away from this coat type. I like it a lot better than your tradition PWD


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Yay! Something else to research.

She's gorgeous. I have to admit, I like her coat over the traditional coat. 

How does her coat feel?


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Yay! Something else to research.
> 
> She's gorgeous. I have to admit, I like her coat over the traditional coat.
> 
> How does her coat feel?


Like silk <3 Very soft and silky.


----------

